# Fat tongue - which bit?



## JGC (4 June 2012)

OK, I have been thinking about trying a different bit on my 15-year-old. She is working really well and we are getting good marks out at comps, but we are getting marked down for "tension in the mouth". As soon as she has the bridle on, she has her lips open and her tongue pokes out slightly to the left. It doesn't matter whether she is standing, walking on a long rein or working with or without a rider, it's always the same. Her mouth is not entirely dry but obviously not as wet as I would like. Both my instructors agree this is probably something to do with her very fat tongue, as she is actually coming through really well from behind - everyone who rides her is always surprised at what a lovely feeling she gives so we are obviously not giving a good impression! I have her in a loose-ring double-jointed snaffle with aurigan or something similar in the link (long time since I bought it). She was ridden before I got her in a three-ring gag and she goes in a double like she does in a snaffle (except more forwards, go figure). I tried her once in an eggbutt snaffle which she hated.

Any ideas of where to start (must be dressage legal)?


----------



## Kiristamm (4 June 2012)

I have this problem with one of mine, he really too to the Informed Designs bits which are narrower than most snaffles, and they are dressage legal. 

http://www.horsebitbank.com/informed-designs-bits-6/loose-ring-snaffles-2-118.dhtml


----------



## JGC (4 June 2012)

Kiristamm said:



			I have this problem with one of mine, he really too to the Informed Designs bits which are narrower than most snaffles, and they are dressage legal. 

http://www.horsebitbank.com/informed-designs-bits-6/loose-ring-snaffles-2-118.dhtml

Click to expand...

Thanks, but I live in France and bits have to be at least 16 mm thick to be dressage legal


----------



## ellie_e (4 June 2012)

A myler? I use these on my wb who has a small mouth and large tongue


----------



## Goldenstar (4 June 2012)

ellie_e said:



			A myler? I use these on my wb who has a small mouth and large tongue
		
Click to expand...

My old WB had the fattest tongue I have ever seen and he liked the myler snaffle best.


----------



## Mavis007 (5 June 2012)

I ride my big KWPN gelding with a very large tongue in a NS verbindend bit for dressage (and one with universal cheek pieces for jumping) as it allows more room in the mouth for swallowing etc and is good for horses who stick their tongue out. It doesn't stop mine doing this but he certainly seems a lot happier and more comfortable in it . It comes in various thicknesses.


----------



## PucciNPoni (5 June 2012)

2nd on the verbindend! 
  Used one on a fat tongued welsh cob, she loved it.  Now use it on other horses who seem equally happy in it.


----------



## MissTyc (5 June 2012)

Verbinden or one of their other models, such as team-up which I think has less twist in it - dressage legal and most horses get on very well with them. 
Having said that, my fat tongued horse goes best in a sweet iron loose ring with copper lozenge ... £11 off Ebay ...


----------



## JGC (5 June 2012)

OK, thanks guys, I will try to get hold of a Myler and a Verbindend to try. Thanks for the help


----------



## Ashgrove (5 June 2012)

JGC said:



			Thanks, but I live in France and bits have to be at least 16 mm thick to be dressage legal 

Click to expand...

A Myler won't be any good for you then, they're slimmer than 16mm.


----------



## JGC (5 June 2012)

Ashgrove said:



			A Myler won't be any good for you then, they're slimmer than 16mm.
		
Click to expand...

Pants  Good job you told me before I bought one though.

It is a bit of an annoying rule - I get that they don't want us to use thin, harsh bits, but squashing her tongue isn't exactly comfortable for the horse either.

Guess I'll have to try the NS Verbindend in 16 mm.

Thanks!


----------

